# Limited or No connectivity issue



## Edd01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Okay,first off I my ISP they don't know what is wrong I then called my Manufacture and they don't know what is wrong they keep sending me back and forth till a nice guy told me that the problem is with my Ethernet card or something.My current ip is 169.254.35.103 but my ISP told me it is suppose to be 192.168.1.1 to connect to my DSL modem so i went to my Manufacture to ask them to help me change it and they told me to uninstall the network adapter i did and since it had plug and play it automatically installed.so they told me they don't know and told me that my ISP needs to reset my ip and so the ISP told me that the can't get it in the DSL via Versalink control panel to help so im screwed,but last thing i remember was that i not know what i was doing went into the Lan Private server was enabled and then i unenabled it thinking that was wat prevented my wireless linksy adapter to connect to my westell modem,after i did that my other pc's disconnected offline then gradually my pc went into the 'Limited or No Connectivity' state.I need to know if some one can atleast contact me on aim or msn it would be more convenient. Please help me I would greatly appreciate it. 
AIM: DarkKazeeDemon MSN: [email protected] Cell: 732-586-1645


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

ok first all... you should NEVER post your email like that. if you want to post an email addy post it like (username @ something [dot] com) note the spaces. this is for security issues... for you mostly.. becuz there are webcrawlers that search for email addy's and spam like crazy....

second... NEVER EVER post your cell number... i know you want help but that's risky... and dangerous in some cases....

the aim name.. that's ok.
i put you on my buddy list

now to see if we can solve the issue... you say you have a westell modem? what model number is it? i use westell model 2200. do you have ethernet or usb connection. have you power-cycled the modem? that works best for me? and do you by any chance use Verizon? if you do i think i can help you... i can even find the modem drivers for the 2200 modem i have and if you have the same model i can help you reinstall and or send you the drivers. keep in touch. if you need to email me just click on my name to the left and select email NoRiN welcome to TSF.com and i hope to see you around.


----------



## qtlin2x (Aug 27, 2004)

Edd01 said:


> Okay,first off I my ISP they don't know what is wrong I then called my Manufacture and they don't know what is wrong they keep sending me back and forth till a nice guy told me that the problem is with my Ethernet card or something.My current ip is 169.254.35.103 but my ISP told me it is suppose to be 192.168.1.1 to connect to my DSL modem so i went to my Manufacture to ask them to help me change it and they told me to uninstall the <a style='text-decoration: none; border-bottom: 3px double;' href="http://www.srch-results.com/lm/rtl3.asp?si=50&k=network%20adapter" onmouseover="window.status='Search for: network adapter'; window.parent.skeyphrase='network%20adapter'; window.parent.sevent=window.event; window.parent.isOverLink=true; doMouseOver(); return true;" onmouseout="window.status=''; window.parent.isOverLink=false; window.parent.isOverTip = false; setTimeout('closeiframe()', 500); ">network adapter</a> i did and since it had plug and play it automatically installed.so they told me they don't know and told me that my ISP needs to reset my ip and so the ISP told me that the can't get it in the DSL via Versalink control panel to help so im screwed,but last thing i remember was that i not know what i was doing went into the Lan Private server was enabled and then i unenabled it thinking that was wat prevented my wireless linksy adapter to connect to my westell modem,after i did that my other pc's disconnected offline then gradually my pc went into the 'Limited or No Connectivity' state.I need to know if some one can atleast contact me on aim or msn it would be more convenient. Please help me I would greatly appreciate it.
> AIM: DarkKazeeDemon MSN: [email protected] Cell: 732-586-1645


if im not mistaken, your using a Westell Versalink, that's a wireless modem right? because "Limited or No Connectivity" messages simply means your not getting a correct IPaddress from your modem (that's the 169.xxx.xxx.xxx, you should have 192.168.1.XXX, given by the modem). and your using a Linksys USB adapter? I believe its just a security problem, if your using an encryption (WEP or WPA) on your Versalink, verify the network name(SSID) and passphrase or network key and encode it on your computer..

if your not using an encryption, check if your getting an IPaddress if your not wireless, that is when your wired on the modem then manually put the IPadd your getting on your computer, but that is not recommended.. 

that's why they are telling you to reinstall the adapter and load another driver for it, it may be a TCP/IP problem of both the adapter and the PC, which is hard to say right now...

hope this helps..


----------



## Edd01 (Feb 24, 2005)

wait first i need to fix my main computer being able to connect to my modem cause that is my main problem atm.And yes my ip is that 169.X.X.X instead of the 192.X.X.X,my isp told me this and they sent me to my manufactuerer think it was a problem with my pc but the people at the manu. said my pc doesnt have a problem it's my ISP so im being sent back and forth.i tried ipconfig /release ipconfig /renew still does the same ip and then tried uninstalling my adapter still same thing.I heard some where along my search it has to do with SP2 and some kind of fualt it has.

Norin - i have westell Model 327W,and my computer isn't reading it's ip it keeps setting the ip to 169.X.X.X.So if you ever get on AIM and see me please message me so we can communicate better.


----------



## qtlin2x (Aug 27, 2004)

if thats the prblem, it MAYBE the TCP/IP settings of the network card for the computer OR the MODEM itself.. are you with verizon or bellsouth? is it possible to hardwire your other computer to your modem? so that you can isolate if its the problem of the PC or the modem.. if you are fine with your other computer then thats the problem of your main PC, but if your having the same problem, insist your ISP.. ask for a senior tech! it maybe a username/password problem or the modem not giving you the correct IPaddress..


----------



## reign (Feb 24, 2005)

if after trying all those procedures others have suggested and still you can't figure out what's wrong, before getting a new modem, try to reinstall OS, for my case it usually works.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

reinstalling OS usually works for just about all tech issues. just try to back everything up. i usually burn things to cdrws or dvdrws to save files and such.,


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't think it's time to re-install just yet. :sayno: Try these fixes in this order and see if you get back on-line.

MS-KB Q299357 - Reset XP TCP/IP Stack

Automated WINSOCK Fix for XP


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

yea i have heard that winsock on XP has some bugs but i wasn't sure what they were all about. so i wasn't sure if that could be cause like. i ran the bug fix just incase. i okies. good call


----------

